# Hesitating on this R5 Purchase..



## tjm1989 (Jan 7, 2022)

Hi Everyone,

I have wanted the R5 for some time, finally got the funds to buy one, and now I hesitate. I love the video quality of the Sony A7SIII (a friend has one). Still, I am looking for a camera that can give me excellent video and a professional photography camera, and have always loved Canon products. My main concerns are overheating in 4K HQ (I don't plan to use 8K so much) and also the pending release of the Canon R5C with internal cooling. 

I guess I have two questions for you all. After all the recent firmware updates on the R5, how long do your R5 cameras last before overheating in 4K HQ? Can you still capture stills when they do overheat, or is the camera rendered useless until it cools down?

Final question, and this is more speculation than anything; *what do you all anticipate the price being on the R5C?* AND should I hold out? I think it would be way over my budget of about $5k for the camera and the 24-105mm lens. Right now, I have a pending deal with a photo store for $5800 with tax included for the R5, 24-105 mm USM lens, Lexar SD 2000X 128 GB, CFEXPRESS 256 GB, and three years of Canon's Carepak. I am about to pull the trigger, but knowing I'd like longer recording times is a concern for me.. so wondering what the thoughts are here. Right now, I don't do professional video shooting, but I hope to go into that this year and would hate to spend this kind of money on something that wouldn't work for me. I need some professional guidance here!

Thanks so much!


----------



## koenkooi (Jan 7, 2022)

tjm1989 said:


> [..]I guess I have two questions for you all. After all the recent firmware updates on the R5, how long do your R5 cameras last before overheating in 4K HQ? Can you still capture stills when they do overheat, or is the camera rendered useless until it cools down?[..]


Still capture is completely unaffected by video (over)heating. During summer I tried to film dragonflies at 120fps (complete failure, not due to gear) and got the overheat warning, switching to stills let me do 20fps photos till I overheated myself and had to find some shade


----------

